# Lots of drawings and picture info!



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

For you transition era scratchbuilders and/or if you just like car and loco drawings and specs then here's something for you to look at.

Google books scanned in a 1951 book (300 pages I believe).

It's called 'Popular picture and plan book of railroad cars and locomotives'
From the people who brought you the Car builders and Loco cyclopedia's

At this url:
http://tinyurl.com/yed7pu4


I stumbled into this once while searching for material......it can be saved to your computer and will forever be yours.

Enjoy!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool book!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great resourse book, Brian. 

Thanks for the link...


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

......it can be saved to your computer and will forever be yours. 

Perhaps I'm doing something wrong; I don't have experience with this... 
I only see a fragment of the book. When I go to 'buy' I have 2 options: Amazon and Alibris, both only have the "real" book for sale... I can't find any download options. 
How and where can I download and save it to my computer?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's an update. 

After having posted this to several forums I'm finding out that the guys from Canada (and maybe other countries as well) can't seem to get to it. It must have something to do with copyrights or something. 
Sorry about that. 

I'd offer to email you the PDF but it is almost 20MB and might melt my wires before it gets there.


----------



## lincoln pin (Feb 24, 2009)

On my screen (google chrome browser) at the top far right there is an option to download a PDF ( a downward pointing arrow and the letters PDF) by selecting this it will download a printable pdf copy but as mentioned it is a big file 19.8 mb Good luck


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian, 

Good catch. I had no trouble downloading the .PDF. Pages 169 - 284 are car types - that's almost half the book! 

I have a similar book: "Locomotives and Cars since 1900" but it isn't as comprehensive, nor has it been scanned yet.


Here's page 243 (screen shot) - very impressive details.


----------



## derlux (Feb 17, 2009)

I Have the same problem like Paulus. 
The problem is that I`m in Germany and there are different copyright restrictions? 

Maybe someone can provide a direct download link for us?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe someone can provide a direct download link for us? 

It should be possible to 'upload' it to MLS and provide a link. Sorry - I don't have 20MB of free space!


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

If you go to this link, there are other railroad books you can download. http://books.google.com/books Check out page 264 of the 1951 book. It shows a dining car on the Missouri Pacific that had a "white" and a "colored" section. Interesting!


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian -

What a wonderful resource! Now, I wonder if there's anything similar from forty or fifty years earlier. Hmmmm.....


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack, 
There most certaintly is. 
Since I'm a modern era guy (1960's and newer) I have what's available for me (see below) 









You'll notice the book on the left is the last Car builder Cyclopedia.....after that they combined the Car and Loco builders Cyclopedias into one volume. The Car builders book on the left (21st Edition) is from 1961. The first book goes back into the 1800's. You just need to find the ones that serve you (be forewarned that they don't come cheap!).


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian, where did you find the 1980's CBCs and onward?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl, 

The 1984 and the 1997 I bought new from Simmons-Boardman (cha-ching...$$$) 
They still have the 1980 and 1997 available: 

http://www.transalert.com/bookstore...ictionary/ 

The 1980 I found at a Trainshow. 

The others I got on-line thru Abe (American Book Exchange)


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

iF YOU GO TO HTTP://BOOKS.GOOGLE.COM/BOOKS YOU CAN DOWNLOAD THE 1895 CAR BUILDERS CYCLOPEDIA AND THE 1909 LOCOMOTIVE DICTIONARY.


----------

